# JVC LT-49C862 Smart TV won't load



## rubadum (Sep 9, 2018)

I have had this TV for 18 months and I'm so annoyed it's already packed in. Basically the TV begins to load for about 15 second before the TV seems to reset, give the JVC logo then shutdown.

I'm not sure off this is a hardware or firmware issue. Can anyone help?


----------



## rubadum (Sep 9, 2018)

https://youtu.be/Wu7gUW7CSWw


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

If it's a newer TV, it should provide the option to update firmware through a USB stick, can you try that ?

Also, you might want to lookup JVC forums, they have a key combo to reset the TV settings to default..


----------



## rubadum (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm thinking firmware too. Do you have a link to the forums? Can't find it anywhere


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Their direct support can be found here: https://jvcsmart.com/pages/support


----------



## rubadum (Sep 9, 2018)

Just to update anyone else searching this problem in the future. 

The JVC brand no longer makes televisions. Rather they have an agreement with a Turkish manufacturer called VESTEL who use the JVC braiding. These are not really JVC televisions, but VESTEL. 

They contain a VESTEL 17mb120 mainboard. There is a forced method of updating the firmware, but So far, i can't find the firmware anywhere. And believe me, I've spend several days trying.

I've bought a replacement main board off eBay, will update if it works.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The only trusted place to get firmware (for any hardware) would be from the manufacturer. If they don't provide it, you aren't likely to find it anywhere else. And even if you find it, I wouldn't trust it unless you trust the source (ie: some sort of repair center and you know the tech).


----------



## rubadum (Sep 9, 2018)

So still no progress on the firmware. I contacted Vestel by small and got zero reply didn't expect anything more tbh.

I replaced the main board and the problem continued, so in pretty sure it's not the main board now. Next step is to replace the power board, which I'm expecting tomorrow.


----------

